# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته دانشگاه و کنکور مجدد

## NormaL

سلام سلام سلام!
همین پنج دقیقه پیش نتایج اومد :Yahoo (76): 
بنده اقیانوس شناسی روزانه بابلسر قبول شدم اما میخوام بخونم واسه کنکور زبان و دی ماه کنکور بدم
می‌خواستم که ببینم باید چیکار کنم؟ میتونم بخونم و کنکور بدم یا نه؟ محرومیت ندارم با قانونای جدید؟ اگه از دانشگاه باید انصراف بدم تا بتونم کنکور بدم، سربازیم به مشکل بر نمیخوره؟

----------


## joodii

سلااام اول اینکه هرچی که اوردی بالاخره خسته نباشی مرد
تا جایی که فهمیدم برای اینکه محرومیت از کنکور نداشته باشی
یا باید روزانه ای که اوردی رو ثبت نام نکنی یا اگه ثبت نام کردی طبق مهلتی که سنجش میده و تا اون تاریخی که اعلام می‌کنه باید انصراف بدی
در مورد نظام وظیفه هم اطلاعاتی ندارم راستش

----------


## Grand_Master

سلام پهلوون خسته نباشی
روزانه رو نباید ثبت نام کنی در غیر اینصورت مجبوری قبل کنکور دادن ازش انصراف بدی.
بجاش یکی از رشته های دانشگاه های آزاد یا پیام نور ثبت نام کن و کلاساشم نرو تا هم بتونی درس بخونی هم از لحاظ نظام وظیفه به مشکل نخوری.
تا جایی که من میدونم شهریه دانشگاه آزاد کمتر از پیام نور هست حالا باز خودتم تحقیق کن

----------


## sayeh82

> سلام سلام سلام!
> همین پنج دقیقه پیش نتایج اومد
> بنده اقیانوس شناسی روزانه بابلسر قبول شدم اما میخوام بخونم واسه کنکور زبان و دی ماه کنکور بدم
> می‌خواستم که ببینم باید چیکار کنم؟ میتونم بخونم و کنکور بدم یا نه؟ محرومیت ندارم با قانونای جدید؟ اگه از دانشگاه باید انصراف بدم تا بتونم کنکور بدم، سربازیم به مشکل بر نمیخوره؟


سلام 
درمورد محرومیت مطمین شدید که هست یا نیست؟
من روزانه زبان اوردم با رتبه 1600 ولی تهران نیست
میخوام باز بمونم
ولی نمیدونم محروم میشم یا نه :Yahoo (19):

----------

